# Pigeon found pulling itself along with wings.



## Smapdi (Dec 8, 2007)

So I went to get some soda and as I was headed home I heard a weird scratching noise near a car, I assumed it was the car cooling off. Then I saw my neighbors cat staring at something under the car. I chased Lucy the cat away (she actually followed my command to get the hell out of the road). So there is a pigeon under the car and it is pulling itself along with its wings, dragging its feet. It let me pick it up with only single flap of fuss. It is now in a cardboard box in the basement, it has a pillow with a fuzzy case and some old t-shirts to roost in. I put some dry cat food soaked in water, some wet cat food, bread and water in the box with the bird. 

I have read the sticky posts about what to do. I will bring the bird upstairs where it is warmer in a little bit, Im letting it rest. 

It may have an injured wing(s) but I cant tell, and it seems unlikely since it was ambulating with it, but it hasnt tried to fly. I could perch it on my hand and it could hold on a little, but not much, I had to balance it with my finger, it really didnt grasp my finger. It sits on its legs but doesnt seem to walk as much as hobble and teeter. I was able to close a claw (talon?) around my finger and the bird didnt wince or react. It has no visible wounds and isnt bloody. 
It did the panting thing for a moment immediately after being brought in, but at worst seem wary of its surroundings- even after being introduced to my cat. 

The bird doesnt seem to mind being picked up, or perching on my hand. It has pooped mostly white with a green splotch. I havent seen it eat. 

I have some lattice on top of the box, so the bird and cat are separated.

I have called the humane soc. and they pointed me to the Audubon soc. but they will only euthanize pigeons. 

I guess I want to know if this bird has been living like this for a while and gets by ok, or if it is a recent injury from which it will recover? Im not sure I can care for a bird for the rest of its life, the cat is enough commitment for me.

I am in Portland, Oregon. It is about 43 degrees outside. This weeks lows are in the 30's.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome and thank you for saving this pigeon! I can assure you that the pigeon is not well by what you have described. Please do make sure this bird is warm and has food and water available. It should not be released and needs to get into the hands of a local vet or rehabber if you are not able to undertake the care of the bird. Please do let us know. We do have a member in the Portland area that may be able to assist .. stand by ..

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Smapdi, 




Small stable Bowls, with vertical sides...such as single serve Custard Dishes, even the bottom two inches cut from Big-Gulp Cups would do fine...for small sized Bird Seed in one, and Water in the other...


Probably he is starving, and has not been able to find forrage in his condition...


Might be broken Legs, might be a back-spine injury or injury effecting his nerves which controll the Legs...so...

For now, provide the Water and Seeds so they wre easily within his reach...some soft cloths ( Tee-Shirt is good, rumpled or sort of rolled and rumpled into a sort of "U" shape for him to lay in) and keep him warm...


Thanks for helping him..!



Phil
l v


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm in Portland too and I'm going to private message you my phone number. I'm happy to help you with this bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've been in touch with our member, Charis. She will be posting and hopefully calling about this bird soon.

Thank you, Charis!

Terry

PS: Well, Charis beat me by a minute !!


----------



## Smapdi (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow, you people are quick 

Charis, my popup blocker killed your message, I have turned it off now, could you please resend?

Thank you Terry and Phil for the help!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I sent you an email.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Smapdi said:


> Wow, you people are quick
> 
> Charis, my popup blocker killed your message, I have turned it off now, could you please resend?
> 
> Thank you Terry and Phil for the help!




You are welcome..!


Hope you and Charis can get together on this...


Let us know if the poops are looking like 'spinach-dip', and or 'spinach-dip with yellowish urates' swirled in...


They will tend to hold their poops too, when their Legs are out of action, trying to stay clean...which is not good for them to do...or, their normal eliminating functions can also be effected by Nerves which could have bene compromised if the Leg issus is a Nerve one...


Best wishes...


Phil
l v


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jason just brought me the pigeon. He found the pigeon not too far from where I live. What a nice person he is and I enjoyed meeting him.
The poor pigeon has a hurt foot and is very thin and weak. I have it set up in my hospital room and when I peaked through the window, the bird was eating.


----------



## Smapdi (Dec 8, 2007)

*Bird Tranfered*

Thank you to Charis!
I was able to leave the hen, as Charis informed me, with her and the prognosis sounded good. 

Thanks again to Terry for hooking us up, and to Phil for your advice. 
And thanks again Charis!


----------



## Smapdi (Dec 8, 2007)

I am glad the bird is eating. 
Thank you again, Charis, the next time I encounter a an injured pigeon I will look you and your fellow commenters up here


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good going you two..!


Good luck Charis..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing this pigeon and Thank you Charis for taking this little one in. Hope she will be alright.
Good luck.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Jason, thank you so much for rescuing and caring for this pigeon. Charis, i know this little guy is in good hands and thank you for taking him. 

Margaret


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Charis said:


> Jason just brought me the pigeon. He found the pigeon not too far from where I live. What a nice person he is and I enjoyed meeting him.
> The poor pigeon has a hurt foot and is very thin and weak. I have it set up in my hospital room and when I peaked through the window, the bird was eating.


Yay, Charis! Yay, Jason!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yay!!!!! Great going, Charis and Jason. Another pigeon rescued!  Sure hope he gets well quickly.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Yay, Charis! Yay, Jason!


Ditto! This pigeon is in the best place it could be now.

Cynthia


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Bless you, Charis and Jason for helping this pigeon! Charis, I'm sure you will keep us posted on the little one's progress.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Birdmom4ever said:


> Bless you, Charis and Jason for helping this pigeon!



Exactly my sentiments: the smallest actions can have the greatest effects. Yours was felt all the way to Paris.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Great teamwork Jason & Charis.  

When time permits, Charis, please let us know how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------

